# Powerbook G4 Battery Not Charging Properly



## Luke802 (Aug 8, 2007)

For weeks, my battery just would hold no charge whatsoever. If the power chord came out, the entire computer would reset and the time and date would reset to 7:00 PM,march 1967.... 

For no apparant reason within the past couple weeks, it began holding a charge again. But not i only get about 30 minutes of productivity when charged to 100%. 

The other problem is that for whatever reason, around 27% of charge it just shuts off again and the time and date is reset the same way. If, however, the computer is sleeping and I "wake" it after it has passed this point, it functions fine below this charge level. 

I hope I am making sense. Anyone with input would be appreciated.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 8, 2007)

Go to (Apple logo on left upper corner) > About this Mac > More info and you will get to System Profiler.
If your system is 10.4+ you can see the battery cycle count. What does it say? If the cycle count is high, the battery could be approaching its end of life (sigh).

Tips for maximizing battery life
Calibrating your computer's battery for best performance
PowerBook FAQ this last one has a lot of info.


----------

